# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Bikepark Nordschweiz

## Don Siven

Tag zusammen,

hat jemand gute Tipps für einen Bikepark in der Nordschweiz? Bevorzugt DH/FR Strecken mit Lift :-) Reine Dirtparks oder so nicht. So was in der Richtung Wildbad, Todtnau oder Lac Blanc. 

Gruß und Dank!

----------


## druelli

Servus,

kannst Du vielleicht etwas genauer werden was den Ort betrifft. Falls Du Basel und Umgebung meinst, so wären das Todtnau (ca. 50min.) oder Lac Blanc ( ca.1,5 Std). Weiters gibt es den Gurtentrail in Bern und den Bieltrail in Biel, beides ca. 1 Std. von Basel weg.
Mehr wissen sicher der Laubry und der Fippu.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Don Siven

Hi, 

schonmal danke für die Tips! Todtnau und LAc Blanc weiß ich schon :-)

Dachte eher so im Raum nördlich von Zürich oder östlich von Basel. Ziehe im Oktober genau an die Grenze. Todtnau ist dann am nächsten. Dachte nur es gibt eventuell noch Alternativen. 

Sind die beiden Trails mit Lift, oder muss man schieben?

Gruß und Dank!

----------


## druelli

Servus ,

hier solltest Du alle Infos finden. www.traildevils.at/besttrails.php Wie ich gesehen habe gibt es auch in Zürich interessante Strecken.
Viel Spass beim stöbern.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Don Siven

Besten Dank! Die Seite hab ich schon gefunden. Sind nur leider viele Trails drin ohne Lift.

----------


## Sethimus

liegt vermutlich daran dass die gegend eher flach ist? geografie und so...

----------


## Don Siven

Kenn mich da leider noch nicht aus. Trotzdem danke für die Tips.

----------


## Sethimus

maps.google.com --> terrain ansicht, dann siehst wo berge sind...

----------


## fipu

Der Gurten sowie auch Biel/Magglingen sind per Schienenseilbahnen erreichbar. 

Der Gurten ist mehr eine Sprungstrecke, technisch nicht allzu anspruchsvoll. Zum Fahren brauchst du fürs Bike eine Lochkarte (40Punkte, wovon du bei jeder Fahrt 2 fürs Bike brauchst). Die kostet 45 Franken und du kannst das Bike also 20mal mit hoch nehmen. Für dich brauchst du dann noch eine Tageskart (CHF 10.50).



Magglingen ist mehr Richtung DH. Dort gibts nur eine Tageskarte (30.-) oder eine Halbtageskarte (ab 13:00h für 20.--)

----------


## Don Siven

Besten Dank für die Tipps!

Denke ich werd dann erstmal bei Todtnau und Lac Blanc bleiben. Die anderen Strecken sind nicht ganz das was ich suche.

----------


## rush_dc

Also Biel kann ich auf jeden fall empfehlen! Richtig gute schnelle Strecke, wird auch immer fleißig gepflegt und geshaped. Ist auch mehr oder weniger das ganze jahr befahrbar, ich bin im Herbst und Frühjahr immer dort wenn die anderen Parks geschlossen haben. Wennst schnell genug bist geht sich die Bahn auch immer aus ohne das du auf die nächste warten musst  :Wink:

----------

